# the movie "Parasite" just won the Oscar and I don't get it.



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Saw the movie....thought it was a simple silly story so I honestly don't know what I missed.
The only obvious claim in this movie is that there is a huge wealth/class distinction in our society these days.
I don't see how that becomes breaking news worthy of an oscar.
Can anyone show me the light.
G.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I started but couldn't finish. Is there an alien parasite?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I thought it was good.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I loved it. To each their own.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I never even heard of it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

back in the day movies made sense. does anyone remember the first Bad Boys or Men in Black,. now those were good shows


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Saw the movie....thought it was a simple silly story so I honestly don't know what I missed.
> The only obvious claim in this movie is that there is a huge wealth/class distinction in our society these days.
> I don't see how that becomes breaking news worthy of an oscar.
> Can anyone show me the light.
> G.


I haven’t seen it, but read much about it that gave me the same impression as your assessment of it. Will probably see it now, but with low expectations. I don’t get it either. Is it Crazy Rich Asians without the humor and fun and romance? Sounds like a winner.

The Oscars overall fell dead flat for me. Mostly-strained / tired / contrived humor, too many “stars” polishing their future fortunes by politically pandering, not much interesting at all. The Korean director’s deep bow to Martin Scorsese, and the audience’s piled-on additional response to it, was one of the very few moving / memorable moments.

Next year I’ll be watching something else.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> back in the day movies made sense. does anyone remember the first Bad Boys or Men in Black,. now those were good shows


What do you mean "were"?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> What do you mean "were"?


sorry, 'are'

it just seems like forever ago and I forgot what year it was


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I loved it. To each their own.


We enjoyed it. 
A lot of layers and contrasts/polarization.
Excellent choice for the title of the movie.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given when they come on, I generally don't watch any of it until I'm fed up soldering or trying to get my desktop to behave. So I see the last half-dozen awards.

Much like the Grammys, I won't have seen or heard any of the films nominated (although we did watch _The Irishman_ over a two-evening spread), so I can't really comment on the justifiability of what wins what category. My only guidance in such matters is Robert Downey Jr.'s advice to Ben Stiller's character in _Tropic Thunder_ that one should never "go full retard". As long as you follow that advice, you stand a chance.

As for acceptance speeches, Joaquin Phoenix went a little off the rails, while Olivia Colman's preamble to handing out an award was absolutely precious when she described her win last year as "the best night of her husband's life", nudge-nudge, wink-wink.

I had heard of _Parasite_ from one or both of my sons a while back, with glowing reviews. From what I understand, there is a strong undercurrent of class war, that is perhaps more analytical and cynical than a superficial glance gives it credit for. More than _Eat the Rich_ Eat the Rich (1987) - IMDb with subtitles. We spent much of the 19th century trying to eliminate, or at east sideline, the aristocracy, only to spend much of the 20th and 21st century desperately trying to _become_ the aristocracy ourselves. Whether European, Latin American, African or Asian, we are often our own worst enemy. I can understand when some come to resent or simply dislike films that oblige us to look uncomfortably in the mirror. Not quite as enjoyable an experience.

I look forward to its appearance on Netflix. I prefer that a film not require me to look for parking, or fight my way past a jungle of arcade games and flashing lights. But that's me. Perhaps films that require listening, watching, and reading simultaneously may tax our attention when they are trying to be deep and analytical. Being able to stop, back up, and read again, may help to make such films more engaging and enjoyable. I know I certainly wished I had a pause and rewind button when I went to see Guthrie Govan over the summer. When things are highly familiar, they can be thrown at us willy-nilly, and it doesn't impede enjoyment. When they are dense and novel, we often wish we could slow them down a bit or otherwise have some time to digest.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Saw the movie....thought it was a simple silly story so I honestly don't know what I missed.
> The only obvious claim in this movie is that there is a huge wealth/class distinction in our society these days.
> I don't see how that becomes breaking news worthy of an oscar.
> Can anyone show me the light.
> G.


A lot of times, it isn't the story but how it's told. The story lines of some very good movies can be reduced to a half dozen words. But if the movie moves you, a simple story can be satisfying.

I haven't seen the movie, many movies that win big awards are lost on me - and personally, I don't give a flying fug. I consume music as someone in the business, critical to a fault of many of the production and artist decisions. It sometimes ruins the music for me.

I worked in video production for a few years and got to know people who watch movies like that. I don't and I'm glad I don't. I just let the entertainment wash over me and don't think too hard about the internal mechanics. Like most people listen to music.

That said, I didn't watch the oscars. I don't ever watch them. I hate awards show like this, no matter what media they are celebrating. It strikes me a bit like inter-business masturbation. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys have to be kidding me. really? you didn't like parasite? it was fucking great! bong joon kicks ass, and he's made alot of really good films. me, i enjoyed it for reasons other than the message. the message is low hanging fruit. especially coming from a culture like korea. some folks don't like foreign films, ok, i get that, sorta. but seriously this director will be remembered as one of the greats.

i watch alot more asian cinema than i do hollywood. and hollywood directly steals from asia all the time. just off the top of my head i can name at least a dozen great films hollywood tried to westernize but ruined. keep in mind if it weren't for asian cinema, you would never have had
star wars
the magnificent 7
for a few dollars more
tora! tora! tora!
kill bill
and many others
ask francis for coppala, steven king, scorsese, tarantino, who their favorite director is. all of them say akira kurasawa.

folks may not "get"asian films, but the truth is, they've been quietly showing up hollywood for 5 decades


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Never heard of it. 
@cheezy.......spaghetti westerns are chinese? And Tora, Tora? The last chinese film I saw was by this guy.
  
SEE RANK
* Xiaojie Guan *
Is he a Kurasawa....no but then he's not a de Mille or Coppola either. As far as west copies east or visa versa, watch Majestic Lion or The Drifting Avenger. I have to admit this one has it's moments in an early 60's way. 




As far as the oscars go, they're right up there with the superbowl. Makes me glad I don't have a TV.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lemmy said about music awards that it was a bunch of fat bastards congratulating themselves. .. lol


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd have to agree about self-congratulation. The show last night seemed a little too nepotistic. "Parasite" was a very good film, not as good as "Roma" I thought, just to mention another foreign Oscar contender.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> you guys have to be kidding me. really? you didn't like parasite? it was fucking great! bong joon kicks ass, and he's made alot of really good films. me, i enjoyed it for reasons other than the message. the message is low hanging fruit. especially coming from a culture like korea. some folks don't like foreign films, ok, i get that, sorta. but seriously this director will be remembered as one of the greats.
> 
> i watch alot more asian cinema than i do hollywood. and hollywood directly steals from asia all the time. just off the top of my head i can name at least a dozen great films hollywood tried to westernize but ruined. keep in mind if it weren't for asian cinema, you would never have had
> star wars
> ...


He also has out out a bunch of great films. I thought Parasite was great, but there was also an aspect of him getting some due praise with the win as well.

South Korea is getting to be a production powerhouse. They are getting into series as well, I think Kingdom on Netflix is South Korean produced and it's great.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> He also has out out a bunch of great films. I thought Parasite was great, but there was also an aspect of him getting some due praise with the win as well.
> 
> South Korea is getting to be a production powerhouse. They are getting into series as well, I think Kingdom on Netflix is South Korean produced and it's great.


i watch histrical series every night as i eat dinner. some of them are really good. they can be watched online for free, go to viki.com 2 of my favorites are "6 flying dragons" and "haechi" if you want to see some really good korean films from the past couple decades, (especially horror/thriller) i can give you a list for where to start. if you like this sort of thing, i know some titles that will blow your mind.



Electraglide said:


> Never heard of it.
> @cheezy.......spaghetti westerns are chinese? And Tora, Tora?


*star wars* - the characters of r2d2 and c3po come from a movie called "the hidden fortress" by kurasawa
*the magnificent 7* - a western adaptation of kurasawa's film "7 samurai"
*for a few dollars more* - a western adaptation of kurasawa's film "sanjuro"
*fist full of dollars* is a remake of yojimbo, also kurasawa
*tora! tora! tora! *most of the japanese footage was filmed by kurasawa, uncredited under the watchful eye of the japanese gov't.
*kill bill* - inspired by (but some of it directly stolen) from "lady snowblood"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i watch histrical series every night as i eat dinner. some of them are really good. they can be watched online for free, go to viki.com 2 of my favorites are "6 flying dragons" and "haechi" if you want to see some really good korean films from the past couple decades, (especially horror/thriller) i can give you a list for where to start. if you like this sort of thing, i know some titles that will blow your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've likely seen them all as farbas the horror. I am a huge fan. I Saw The Devil is one of my favs. Netflix has been great for Asian cinema as well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i watch histrical series every night as i eat dinner. some of them are really good. they can be watched online for free, go to viki.com 2 of my favorites are "6 flying dragons" and "haechi" if you want to see some really good korean films from the past couple decades, (especially horror/thriller) i can give you a list for where to start. if you like this sort of thing, i know some titles that will blow your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the 7 Samurai and Yojimbo, both in the early 70's. The Magnificent 7 is close, A fist Full Of Dollars, I'm not too sure. Not too sure if Ran ever became anything.....Rashomon is on a universal theme. Based on a short Japanese story that's based on an American short story. I thought Kurosawa was replaced on Tora shortly after filming began by two other Japanese directors.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> I've likely seen them all as farbas the horror. I am a huge fan. I Saw The Devil is one of my favs. Netflix has been great for Asian cinema as well


 how about old boy, a tale of 2 sisters, red cliff, the host, snow piercer, the good, the bad, & the weird, the quiet family, mother, 3-iron, spring/summer/fall/winter/spring, thirst, il mare, treeless mountain, windstruck/my sassy girl. that's all the korean stuff i can remember off the top of my head buy i know i'm leaving some out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> I've seen the 7 Samurai and Yojimbo, both in the early 70's. The Magnificent 7 is close, A fist Full Of Dollars, I'm not too sure. Not too sure if Ran ever became anything.....Rashomon is on a universal theme. Based on a short Japanese story that's based on an American short story. I thought Kurosawa was replaced on Tora shortly after filming began by two other Japanese directors.


ran is kurasawa's take on king kear, and i love that movie.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> how about old boy, a tale of 2 sisters, red cliff, the host, snow piercer, the good, the bad, & the weird, the quiet family, mother, 3-iron, spring/summer/fall/winter/spring, thirst, il mare, treeless mountain, windstruck/my sassy girl. that's all the korean stuff i can remember off the top of my head buy i know i'm leaving some out.


Of that list, I have not seen 3 Iron or Windstruck. You forgot a couple of classics. Train to Busan and The Host!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> ran is kurasawa's take on king kear, and i love that movie.


The Olivier King Lear is probably the best....Ran is ok.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

WCGill said:


> I'd have to agree about self-congratulation. The show last night seemed a little too nepotistic. "Parasite" was a very good film, not as good as "Roma" I thought, just to mention another foreign Oscar contender.


THat is a great comparison. Roma I think was much more interesting and no, I didn't think Parasite was a very good film at all. 90 % was very predictable and quite boring and the last 10% could not save the film no matter how hard it tried.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> We enjoyed it.
> A lot of layers and contrasts/polarization.
> Excellent choice for the title of the movie.


are you sure we are talking about the same movie?
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> I started but couldn't finish. Is there an alien parasite?


right till the very last second I was hoping for an alien parasite that would drop from the sky and safe this movie...
SPOILER alert... naaa...cant spoil it for you.
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> are you sure we are talking about the same movie?
> G.


Certain


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> *star wars* - the characters of r2d2 and c3po come from a movie called "the hidden fortress" by kurasawa


_The Hidden Fortress_ is a terrific movie. And while the R2D2 and C3PO characters do come from a tall thin guy and short rotund guy walking across a dune and bickering at the start of the film, there's a lot more in common between THF and SW than just those two.

I rented the VHS and showed it to my older son and his friend in the mid '90s, when they were around 9 and 10, respectively. I think the fact that a 9 year-old would watch an entire 2hr black and white Japanese film with subtitles speaks volumes for the quality and compelling storytelling of the film. Great swordfight choreography, too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Of that list, I have not seen 3 Iron or Windstruck. You forgot a couple of classics. Train to Busan and The Host!


The Host has been shown on TV several times. Great monster movie.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> _The Hidden Fortress_ is a terrific movie. And while the R2D2 and C3PO characters do come from a tall thin guy and short rotund guy walking across a dune and bickering at the start of the film, there's a lot more in common between THF and SW than just those two.
> 
> I rented the VHS and showed it to my older son and his friend in the mid '90s, when they were around 9 and 10, respectively. I think the fact that a 9 year-old would watch an entire 2hr black and white Japanese film with subtitles speaks volumes for the quality and compelling storytelling of the film. Great swordfight choreography, too.


This movie?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It should be noted that Parasite got initial buzz on the festival circuit, and was a really recent Oscar pick that surprised even fans. It's a case where an unexpected movie gained a lot of legitimate buzz, got popular, and got picked for the right reason. It even getting a nomination would have been a big win for the director alone.

For me, it's like High on Fire winning a Grammy last year. I was never expecting a legit artist like that who aren't super mainstream to win best metal performance.

I hate awards shows with a passion, but it is nice to at least see artists/films picked on legit merit (whether you personally like them or not).


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Subtitles? . . . . I'll wait until they add spoken english. Sometimes my wife watches Netflix movies with subtitles and I always ask her why she doesn't turn down the sound. She can't understand the language. She ignores me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I’m just a hater.

I lost interest in new movies decades ago.

I have a collection of movies I watch but none of them are less than ten years old.

You could say I’m in a rut, or you could say I just know clearly what I like.

Hollywood keeps cranking out remakes and mediocre crap and acting like they’re curing cancer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't be discouraged. Somewhere in that can of Hollywood fruit cocktail, and indie lo mein, are cherries and shrimp. Admittedly, the glut of product arising from "elevator pitches" ("Just think Morty, 'Lost in Translation' but the characters are Saudis, and it takes place in Iceland") elicits reactions of "ENOUGH!". The same can be said for music and TV. And probably distortion pedals, too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Don't be discouraged. Somewhere in that can of Hollywood fruit cocktail, and indie lo mein, are cherries and shrimp. Admittedly, the glut of product arising from "elevator pitches" ("Just think Morty, 'Lost in Translation' but the characters are Saudis, and it takes place in Iceland") elicits reactions of "ENOUGH!". The same can be said for music and TV. And probably distortion pedals, too.


This is all good I guess unless you don't like cherries and are allergic to shrimp.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> _The Hidden Fortress_ is a terrific movie. And while the R2D2 and C3PO characters do come from a tall thin guy and short rotund guy walking across a dune and bickering at the start of the film, there's a lot more in common between THF and SW than just those two.
> 
> I rented the VHS and showed it to my older son and his friend in the mid '90s, when they were around 9 and 10, respectively. I think the fact that a 9 year-old would watch an entire 2hr black and white Japanese film with subtitles speaks volumes for the quality and compelling storytelling of the film. Great swordfight choreography, too.


i liked the fire festival. i'm not sure if it's the same one, but there is one where they burn a huge kanji on the side of a mountain, it looks really cool. also, the princess was a total babe



mhammer said:


> And probably distortion pedals, too.


i lol'd over this, because it's spot on true


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i lol'd over this, because it's spot on true


When you've followed the pedal industry for as long as I have, and built as many such devices as I have, as truths go, it's inescapable.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> you guys have to be kidding me. really? you didn't like parasite? it was fucking great! bong joon kicks ass, and he's made alot of really good films. me, i enjoyed it for reasons other than the message. the message is low hanging fruit. especially coming from a culture like korea. some folks don't like foreign films, ok, i get that, sorta. but seriously this director will be remembered as one of the greats.
> 
> i watch alot more asian cinema than i do hollywood. and hollywood directly steals from asia all the time. just off the top of my head i can name at least a dozen great films hollywood tried to westernize but ruined. keep in mind if it weren't for asian cinema, you would never have had
> star wars
> ...


Yes, the Asians have a rich history in cinema. They've given us many great directors. But they also gave us Jackie Chan, so I'd call it a wash. 

Meanwhile, on this side of the pond, certain parts of the media went out of their way to hobble and marginalize one of the greatest US directors ever, right after his masterpiece (which barely got released after it was finished). I guess you just didn't take on newspaper magnates back then, no matter how on fire you are. They just had too much power. Bummer, I'd have loved to see more big productions from Mr. Welles.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> right till the very last second I was hoping for an alien parasite that would drop from the sky and safe this movie...
> SPOILER alert... naaa...cant spoil it for you.
> G.


I wish Coppola would have made a space/alien movie. Coulda been great, coulda been a contenda ..........


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this seems like a great idea but is not.....
its obvious to me that in this space/ alien movie our lead star "Mr. Italien" would never kill anybody. He would just ask everyone " hey do me a favor!"
G.



High/Deaf said:


> I wish Coppola would have made a space/alien movie. Coulda been great, coulda been a contenda ..........
> 
> View attachment 294098


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, the Asians have a rich history in cinema. They've given us many great directors. But they also gave us Jackie Chan, so I'd call it a wash.


i may be biased on this. i used to collect kung fu and sword films. at one time i had over 800 titles. most of my friends could not understand it, just like they all groan when they show up at my house now, and find me watching historical dramas. "_you're american! wtf are you watchin' this shit for?!! put on somethin' that i don't have to read_!!" i'm not kidding i get that at least once a week. hahaha

that said, don't be dissin' on my jackie chan, man! 
he's the greatest stuntman of all time. not even exaggerating. most folks only know him because of rush hour (which i have deliberately never watched) or that other one with owen wilson. he's acted in over 80 films, including enter the dragon. in china, jackie is bigger than elvis was over here, or hasselhoff in germany, or sixto rodrigez in s. africa. although he can't read, he's a polyglot who speaks 8 languages. he came from nothing to be a very wealthy man who is loved and respected world-wide. you'll never meet someone who has a story to tell of jackie acting like an asshole.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

boyscout said:


> I haven’t seen it, but read much about it that gave me the same impression as your assessment of it. Will probably see it now, but with low expectations. I don’t get it either. Is it Crazy Rich Asians without the humor and fun and romance? Sounds like a winner.
> 
> The Oscars overall fell dead flat for me. Mostly-strained / tired / contrived humor, too many “stars” polishing their future fortunes by politically pandering, not much interesting at all. The Korean director’s deep bow to Martin Scorsese, and the audience’s piled-on additional response to it, was one of the very few moving / memorable moments.
> 
> Next year I’ll be watching something else.


But even the bow and ovation was cheese. Isnt hollywood finished sucking up to the most overrated has been director?

I mean The Irishman was a good movie on paper, but ended up being goodfellows part two, but with crappy distracting cgi, terrible pacing, and geriatric wise guys that was barely digestible without some metamucil. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> ...The Irishman was a good movie on paper,...


You mean, a book?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i may be biased on this. i used to collect kung fu and sword films. at one time i had over 800 titles. most of my friends could not understand it, just like they all groan when they show up at my house now, and find me watching historical dramas. "_you're american! wtf are you watchin' this shit for?!! put on somethin' that i don't have to read_!!" i'm not kidding i get that at least once a week. hahaha
> 
> that said, don't be dissin' on my jackie chan, man!
> he's the greatest stuntman of all time. not even exaggerating. most folks only know him because of rush hour (which i have deliberately never watched) or that other one with owen wilson. he's acted in over 80 films, including enter the dragon. in china, jackie is bigger than elvis was over here, or hasselhoff in germany, or sixto rodrigez in s. africa. although he can't read, he's a polyglot who speaks 8 languages. he came from nothing to be a very wealthy man who is loved and respected world-wide. you'll never meet someone who has a story to tell of jackie acting like an asshole.


Chan is simply one of the most creative people in the world when it comes to props. And I mean that in the best possible way. You think "How's he gonna get out of this?" and he grabs the last thing in the world you'd expect and uses it in the least expected manner, and it's _brilliant_! I liked _Rumble in the Bronx_. _Drunken Master_, too, although it had less in the way of props.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> But even the bow and ovation was cheese. Isnt hollywood finished sucking up to the most overrated has been director?
> 
> I mean The Irishman was a good movie on paper, but ended up being goodfellows part two, but with crappy distracting cgi, terrible pacing, and geriatric wise guys that was barely digestible without some metamucil.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


I loved it, but I also watch Goodfellas pretty much every time it's on cable, so 2 or 3 a year lol. Shows I don't have much of a critical eye, but I knew that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I loved it, but I also watch Goodfellas pretty much every time it's on cable, so 2 or 3 a year lol. Shows I don't have much of a critical eye, but I knew that.


I love Goodfellas, I love Casino, I love a lot of mob related movies. It's just personal opinion, but I feel the Irishman lacked the spark of some of those movies. The best way I can put it is that I'd rewatch Goodfellas or Casino (and have) even though I've seen them many times. I will likely never rewatch the Irishman.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Chan is simply one of the most creative people in the world when it comes to props. And I mean that in the best possible way. You think "How's he gonna get out of this?" and he grabs the last thing in the world you'd expect and uses it in the least expected manner, and it's _brilliant_! I liked _Rumble in the Bronx_. _Drunken Master_, too, although it had less in the way of props.


probably my 2 favs as well, with "who am i" being a close 3rd.



torndownunit said:


> I love Goodfellas, I love Casino, I love a lot of mob related movies. It's just personal opinion, but I feel the Irishman lacked the spark of some of those movies. The best way I can put it is that I'd rewatch Goodfellas or Casino (and have) even though I've seen them many times. I will likely never rewatch the Irishman.


i liked the irishman, but part of the reason is, some of it is history local to me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I also enjoyed _The Irishman_. Unlike a neighbour who went to see it in the theatre and complained about its length, my wife and I watched it over two nights on Netflix. I can see where obliging people to sit for 3 hrs can feel confining. Yes, it was long, but it felt very organic. It was nice, for a change, to see characters develop in response to cumulative events in their lives, rather than simply "become" this or that, just to keep running time under 100 minutes.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> probably my 2 favs as well, with "who am i" being a close 3rd.
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the irishman, but part of the reason is, some of it is history local to me.


I did enjoy the Irishman, I definitely wasn't saying I thought it was bad. I just didn't enjoy it as much as some of this other movies, and can't really see myself ever rewatching it. And, I feel unless it got absolutely mauled by critics, that being possibly Scorsese's last film (rumours of that) it was going to get nominated no matter what. 

As far as the nominees, I would have gone with Ford vs Ferarri. And I am not even remotely a car guy. I went to see it with my Dad (who is 77 and used to work on those types of cars) and I loved it. When I can sit through an almost 3 hour long movie int he theatre and be engrossed enough to not even notice the length, that speaks to me. I also really enjoyed 1917 and JoJo Rabbit.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> Saw the movie....thought it was a simple silly story so I honestly don't know what I missed.
> The only obvious claim in this movie is that there is a huge wealth/class distinction in our society these days.
> I don't see how that becomes breaking news worthy of an oscar.
> Can anyone show me the light.
> G.


watched it last night...i thought it was about a family that got a parasite...not, well...what happened...
i thought it was an alright movie...but, best picture?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just came back from seeing it with my wife and older son. Excellent flick, and deserving of all the accolades. Well-crafted and many, many, many layers deep. The sort of thing that will prompt conversation about it well after that weird Korean song played over the credits, but sung by a clearly non-native Korean speaker, is finished playing. I thoroughly enjoyed _The Irishman_, but I think I enjoyed this more, probably because it contained a great deal of social comment in addition to story. Not to take anything away from the fine acting by DeNiro, Pesci, and Pacino, and great directing, but other than a few things about Jimmy Hoffa I didn't know, it was simply a well-told, well-acted, well-photographed gangster flick. Scorcese excels at this sort of thing, and it was well-done, but I don't know how many more films of this genre we need. I'm sure someone could make an exquisite "Ernest Saves Black Friday", but do we need it?

I had read a number of articles and reviews about _Parasite_, and thankfully none of them (and none of our compatriots posting about it here) contained any spoilers. It will make a fine object of study in film-studies classes, given how many symbolic elements, call-backs, and poignant comments and references it contained. A terrific exercise in how to weave things in without being strident or telegraphing too much.

I hadn't seen a film in the theater since going to see _Blade Runner 2049_, so maybe I'm just easily pleased as a byproduct of deprivation. But I recommend it highly.

ADDENDUM: Oh yeah, forgot to mention that it was fun seeing the pizza-box video at the beginning. The woman doing the box-folding in the video is a local woman, who posted the video to Youtube about 5 years ago, and was contacted by the film's production team for permission to use the video. She's become a bit of a local celebrity by her association with an Oscar-winning film.

An unrelated note. Dropped into NextGen on Friday, and while Jon and I were chatting, the mailman came in and let us know that the cymbals on the drum kit Shakira played in the Superbowl half-time show were anodized a few blocks from where we were standing. Another one of those six-degrees things. Just why the cymbals needed to be anodized in Ottawa is a mystery.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

^^^ +1. We saw Parasite this weekend as well. It was head and shoulders above last year's Best Picture.

If folks don't get it, that's okay, too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A Korean story with Kims and Parks in it.....go figure. Not being big on "social comment" movies or oscar winners I think I'll pass. Then again maybe tonight while I'm fasting for a thing tomorrow I'll watch Mash and see what the "pros from Dover" are doing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

@cheezy......do you remember the Guinea pig film series from Japan in the mid 80's. Saw a couple of them and from what they say some of the scenes were real. I think the director was the same one who used actual sex scenes in some of his movies in the early 70's. If the actors looked like they were doing it then they were. Saw them at the Ridge and a theatre at UBC. They were not 'porn' but were in Japanese with sub-titles.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Guinea pig film series from Japan in the mid 80's


Google is your friend. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Google is your friend. lol
> 
> View attachment 295152


The movies were a lot more realistic than that.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup, thank the dog for google. I remember seeing some of these.
Unsimulated sex - Wikipedia
Vancouver used to have some foriegn film events back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maude Adams accused Bruce Dern of going about 6" too far during a sex scene in the movie "Tatoo". Also, lots of rumours about Last Tango in Paris' rape scene being 'life portraying art', and not in a good way.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Maude Adams accused Bruce Dern of going about 6" too far during a sex scene in the movie "Tatoo". Also, lots of rumours about Last Tango in Paris' rape scene being 'life portraying art', and not in a good way.


*Maud
*Tattoo


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel so much better now ...... 










How's that complex workin' for ya? I'm sitll notn pain anny rent in yer hed, even though I aparently have a very spacieous accomodations there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I feel so much better now ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't as much about that, you listed the wrong actress altogether


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Whatevs, buddy. As long as it hits your tarmpoline, I'm god with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tell me about the moon landing and how Buzz Lightyear saved the Space Force, oh woulda please, granpa?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I feel so much better now ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spelling police has abnormally large hairy forearms. It makes me nervous.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm sitll notn pain anny rent in yer hed, even though I aparently have a very spacieous accomodations there.


lulz, by all means find me more memes on the subject


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I never even heard of it.


And the address of the cave you live in is?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even some of guys half my age are starting to sound like set in concrete old fogies


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, I saw it last night. Perhaps going in with low expectations helped. There was a LOT more humor in it than I’d believed after reading reviews and much commentary about it... some commentators have taken it SO seriously as though it’s going to re-define life as we know it! 

I was reminded again and again of Quentin Tarantino’s movies and I’m apparently the sole member of a club that thinks Tarantino is over-rated and not nearly as interesting as everyone else thinks he is.

Parasite took about half an hour more of my life than it needed to take; some of the especially-Tarantino-like scenes in the final quarter were certainly part of that. However it’s memorable with lots of sly asides, humor (especially in the first half), suspense, enough sub-plots to ensure that there’s something for everyone. There’s some pathos and room for empathy but like many Tarantino movies I spent more time watching the characters in detached and slightly-recoiled fascination than in any real attachment to them.

Those hanging back should probably go see it, but go with low expectations.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tarantino


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

boyscout said:


> I haven’t seen it, but read much about it that gave me the same impression as your assessment of it. Will probably see it now, but with low expectations. I don’t get it either. Is it Crazy Rich Asians without the humor and fun and romance? Sounds like a winner.
> 
> The Oscars overall fell dead flat for me. Mostly-strained / tired / contrived humor, too many “stars” polishing their future fortunes by politically pandering, not much interesting at all. The Korean director’s deep bow to Martin Scorsese, and the audience’s piled-on additional response to it, was one of the very few moving / memorable moments.
> 
> Next year I’ll be watching something else.


I haven't watched the Oscars in years. I can't stand the political correctness, group think, identity politics. A bunch of millionaire celebrities that don't live in the real world trying to tell us how we should live in the real world.
As for hollywood, they don't even make good movies anymore. For new movies many of the independent type movies can be far more interesting.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I haven't watched the Oscars in years. I can't stand the political correctness, group think, identity politics. A bunch of millionaire celebrities that don't live in the real world trying to tell us how we should live in the real world.
> As for hollywood, they don't even make good movies anymore. For new movies many of the independent type movies can be far more interesting.


^^ this post needed to be on the first page. Where the hell were you?!?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> you guys have to be kidding me. really? you didn't like parasite? it was fucking great! bong joon kicks ass, and he's made alot of really good films. me, i enjoyed it for reasons other than the message. the message is low hanging fruit. especially coming from a culture like korea. some folks don't like foreign films, ok, i get that, sorta. but seriously this director will be remembered as one of the greats.
> 
> i watch alot more asian cinema than i do hollywood. and hollywood directly steals from asia all the time. just off the top of my head i can name at least a dozen great films hollywood tried to westernize but ruined. keep in mind if it weren't for asian cinema, you would never have had
> star wars
> ...


I don't mind foreign films and having to read subtitles if its a good movie. I haven't heard anything about Parasite that makes me want to see it. The fact that it was a winner at the Oscars would be a mark against seeing it.
2 foreign films with subtitles that I thought were fantastic is "Train to Busan" and "The Broken Circle Breakdown".


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I haven't watched the Oscars in years. I can't stand the political correctness, group think, identity politics. A bunch of millionaire celebrities that don't live in the real world trying to tell us how we should live in the real world.
> As for hollywood, they don't even make good movies anymore. For new movies many of the independent type movies can be far more interesting.


Bong?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't mind foreign films and having to read subtitles if its a good movie. I haven't heard anything about Parasite that makes me want to see it. The fact that it was a winner at the Oscars would be a mark against seeing it.
> 2 foreign films with subtitles that I thought were fantastic is "Train to Busan" and "The Broken Circle Breakdown".


Without spoiling anything, I'll just say that there is a whole lot of "Holy crap, didn't see _that_ coming!" in it, and connections and callbacks reflecting a very artfully-constructed script. Not at all designed or planned to be a bland crowdpleaser.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Google is your friend. lol
> 
> View attachment 295152


Sounds like someone studied the works of Hershel Gordon Lewis.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Without spoiling anything, I'll just say that there is a whole lot of "Holy crap, didn't see _that_ coming!" in it, and connections and callbacks reflecting a very artfully-constructed script. Not at all designed or planned to be a bland crowdpleaser.


Im going to assume that for the first 95% of the plot was a somewhat of a surprise to you, and that you really didn't see a pattern happening . I have a hard time believing that...
As for the last 5 % ....well...I thought it was far too little and way too late to save this movie.
Again....we all have our preferences and I guess this movie will certainly test those divides.
G.

by the way ....for a romp in great plot development that will keep you guessing from the first moment of the movie to the very last,
may I suggest the new Guy Ritchie movie called The Gentlemen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> Im going to assume that for the first 95% of the plot was a somewhat of a surprise to you, and that you really didn't see a pattern happening . I have a hard time believing that...
> As for the last 5 % ....well...I thought it was far too little and way too late to save this movie.
> Again....we all have our preferences and I guess this movie will certainly test those divides.
> G.
> ...


maybe revisit the Police Academy movies, the second one is really gooder


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't mind foreign films and having to read subtitles if its a good movie. I haven't heard anything about Parasite that makes me want to see it. The fact that it was a winner at the Oscars would be a mark against seeing it.
> 2 foreign films with subtitles that I thought were fantastic is "Train to Busan" and "The Broken Circle Breakdown".


I normally would agree on the Oscars comment, but this even being nominated for an Oscar was really out of left field. It's a rare case where a film developed a legit buzz from viewers and was nominated. So if you judge it on that criteria, you'd be missing out in this case. If the plot doesn't interest you, that's obviously another matter. I will only say I absolutely loved Train to Busan, and I loved this.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Im going to assume that for the first 95% of the plot was a somewhat of a surprise to you, and that you really didn't see a pattern happening . I have a hard time believing that...
> As for the last 5 % ....well...I thought it was far too little and way too late to save this movie.
> Again....we all have our preferences and I guess this movie will certainly test those divides.
> G.
> ...


I enjoyed The Gentlemen, but nothing in the plot really kept me guessing. Colin Farrel made it worth the watch almost on his own. They need a spin off just based on that character.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> Im going to assume that for the first 95% of the plot was a somewhat of a surprise to you, and that you really didn't see a pattern happening . I have a hard time believing that...
> As for the last 5 % ....well...I thought it was far too little and way too late to save this movie.
> Again....we all have our preferences and I guess this movie will certainly test those divides.
> G.


It's not the state of affairs hat things end up in; there was no way what the family attempted could NOT end up well. It's how things _get_ from A to B to C, and the manner in which it relied on social class to happen.


> by the way ....for a romp in great plot development that will keep you guessing from the first moment of the movie to the very last,
> may I suggest the new Guy Ritchie movie called The Gentlemen.


I've seen a few of Ritchie's movies, and while they are lots of fun, I find them a little too deliberately frantic; a bit like if Fawlty Towers was a gangster movie. There's nothing to really think about, just more stuff happening intended to take you by surprise. If it's telling, I'm not a fan of carnival rides either. That said, I'll wait for it to show up on TV. Now that you remind me of British crime movies, I'll have to see if _The Long Good Friday_ is on Netflix. It was the movie that put the late Bob Hoskins on the map.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It's not the state of affairs hat things end up in; there was no way what the family attempted could NOT end up well. It's how things _get_ from A to B to C, and the manner in which it relied on social class to happen.
> 
> I've seen a few of Ritchie's movies, and while they are lots of fun, I find them a little too deliberately frantic; a bit like if Fawlty Towers was a gangster movie. There's nothing to really think about, just more stuff happening intended to take you by surprise. If it's telling, I'm not a fan of carnival rides either. That said, I'll wait for it to show up on TV. Now that you remind me of British crime movies, I'll have to see if _The Long Good Friday_ is on Netflix. It was the movie that put the late Bob Hoskins on the map.


One of Richie's movies I love that seems almost forgotten is 'Man from U.N.C.L.E'. I thought that was a killer spy movie. Veering from his formula didn't work as well with King Author. But ya, I enjoyed The Gentlemen but it wasn't anything unique from him. As far as a crime caper, I thought Knives Out was quite good.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> if Fawlty Towers was a gangster movie


funny. lol


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't mind foreign films and having to read subtitles if its a good movie. I haven't heard anything about Parasite that makes me want to see it. The fact that it was a winner at the Oscars would be a mark against seeing it.
> 2 foreign films with subtitles that I thought were fantastic is "Train to Busan" and "The Broken Circle Breakdown".


‘Train To Busan’ follow-up ‘Peninsula’ scores raft of sales (exclusive)


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

from the BBC:

*'What was that all about?': Donald Trump mocks Oscars winner Parasite*


US President Donald Trump has hit out at the Oscars for awarding Best Picture to Parasite, a dark South Korean comedy about class struggle and wealth inequality.

It is in Korean, and has been screened internationally with English subtitles.

He asked "can we get Gone With the Wind back please?" - a reference to the 1939 film set during the US Civil War, which at the time set a record for Oscar wins but has been criticised for its racist stereotypes and nostalgia for slavery.

Responding to the president's criticism, Parasite distributor Neon tweeted: "Understandable, he can't read."


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> from the BBC:
> 
> *'What was that all about?': Donald Trump mocks Oscars winner Parasite*
> 
> ...


I know Trump's intelligence is low hanging fruit, but I legitimately can't imagine him being able to follow things with subtitles.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I know Trump's intelligence is low hanging fruit, but I legitimately can't imagine him being able to follow things with subtitles.


He's giving out so many pardons because he needs those people back to read the lines and act out the movie, maybe give the odd interpretation.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

I like Parasite even more now!

The Trump comments were free advertising for Parasite. MAGA-hat-wearers aren't going to no foreign film anyhoo.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

JazzyT said:


> I like Parasite even more now!
> The Trump comments were free advertising for Parasite. MAGA-hat-wearers aren't going to no foreign film anyhoo.


As some may already know, I didnt particularly like the movie Parasite.
As for Trumps comments about the movie, its probably the first and last time I will ever agree on what that idiot has to say about anything.
G.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> from the BBC:
> 
> *'What was that all about?': Donald Trump mocks Oscars winner Parasite*
> 
> ...


It is his default strategy to declare anything he doesn't agree with, or that does or might point out his flaws, as invalid. You'll recall that when Meryl Streep criticized him, he said she wasn't a very good actress and was over-rated. When the cast of Hamilton confronted Mike Pence at a show, Trump said that he heard the constantly sold-out Broadway hit "wasn't very good". Any news outlet that critiques him is "a failing business". His comments about Parasite may well be because he _does_ understand it, but doesn't like what it implies about him (i.e., vain stupid rich person easily impressed by the superficial). But that's a comment for another sub-fora. It's a good flick. I don't feel as compelled to re-watch it as I am to re-watch "_Close Encounters of the Third Kind_", or "_On the Waterfront_", but it's a good flick.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

yes I know that I watch way too much news....Im trying to get over it.
anyways....
did anyone see a little longer version of trumps comment on the movie Parasite.?
After Parasite, Trump dissed Brad Pitt for getting and Oscar. What the hell was all that about? As far as I know, Brad Pitt isnt Korean.
G.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Meanwhile, in some parallel universe somewhere, a joker has decided to save all the cows from humanity.

Joaquin Phoenix saves cow and newborn calf from slaughterhouse

He really is a joker!! What do you do with cows if you don't eat or wear them. They are horrible pets, the consume a lot, they shit a lot, they take up a lot of space and they stink really bad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> As far as I know, Brad Pitt isnt Korean.


How do you know? Them Hollywood makeup artists are pretty good.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keto said:


> He's giving out so many pardons because he needs those people back to read the lines and act out the movie, maybe give the odd interpretation.


if you list all 45 presidents from most to least pardons issued, trump comes in at # 40. the next closest president was bush, who had still pardoned* 6 times more people*.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinking about watching this movie and ex machina but the Daytona 200 2019 and Animal House won out. As far a trump goes, that's american politics and I'm Canadian so it doesn't interest me. Same as what he said about the movie or Brad Pitt. Couldn't tell you any movies Pitt was in.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> if you list all 45 presidents from most to least pardons issued, trump comes in at # 40. the next closest president was bush, who had still pardoned* 6 times more people*.


Bush was a two term president.

It's the fuckwads that drumpf is pardoning.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Bush was a two term president.
> 
> It's the fuckwads that drumpf is pardoning.


seeing as how this is not the political section, i suggest we move this conversation there. in the mean time i offer you this link so you can decide which of these you don't like, and we can take it from there. if you would like to continue, create a thread there, and tag me in the post so i'll be sure to see it.

List of people granted executive clemency by Donald Trump - Wikipedia


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I was thinking about watching this movie and ex machina but the Daytona 200 2019 and Animal House won out. As far a trump goes, that's american politics and I'm Canadian so it doesn't interest me. Same as what he said about the movie or Brad Pitt. Couldn't tell you any movies Pitt was in.


Ex Machina may be tougher to connect with if you’re still in the NASCAR/Animal House mentality, be sure to reset


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> How do you know? Them Hollywood makeup artists are pretty good.


I find this response very disturbing...
are those makeup artists really that good?
Im so confused...
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> if you list all 45 presidents from most to least pardons issued, trump comes in at # 40. the next closest president was bush, who had still pardoned* 6 times more people*.


first of all it should be obvious that the "Trump pardon press" is just warming up.
I will guarantee that when its all said and done, Trump will be # 1 in pardons given.
Not because he really wants to pardon that many folks BUT the idea of being #1 at anything is what trump is all about. Even if he makes most shit up.
G.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> from the BBC:
> 
> *'What was that all about?': Donald Trump mocks Oscars winner Parasite*
> 
> ...


He seems to be in a bit of denial.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> first of all it should be obvious that the "Trump pardon press" is just warming up.
> I will guarantee that when its all said and done, Trump will be # 1 in pardons given.
> Not because he really wants to pardon that many folks BUT the idea of being #1 at anything is what trump is all about. Even if he makes most shit up.
> G.


I apologize for my part in turning it political. Let's drop that angle, mkay? @cheezyridr


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Self-restraint is probably in the top two two or three skills required for participation in a lively and enjoyable forum. But probably one of the toughest to maintain. Much strength to us all in that regard.

With maybe the exception of cheezy's enumeration of Japanese/Korean films worth looking out for.  Keep 'em coming, bro. It's like a section of the record store some of us have never ventured into.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> I was thinking about watching this movie and ex machina but the Daytona 200 2019 and Animal House won out. As far a trump goes, that's american politics and I'm Canadian so it doesn't interest me. Same as what he said about the movie or Brad Pitt. Couldn't tell you any movies Pitt was in.


Does Ex machina have your attention now?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> Does Ex machina have your attention now?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JazzyT said:


> Does Ex machina have your attention now?


Not really. Watching a movie of some guy watching another guy try to get it on with some chick, alive or machine, just doesn't do it for me. I'd sooner watch this.




or this




or this


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I figure cheezy might like this tho.....it's kinda funny.


----------

